# Yield Data Old CPUs.



## Aristo (Dec 3, 2012)

Anyone have any yield data on the older Intel pinless CPUs as pictured?.
Suggested price or estimates are welcome.


----------



## cnbarr (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't have any personal yield data on the Intel 186, never could acquire enough of them, but what I've read about them most people say in between 6-7g per pound.

I'm sure someone will chime in with more accurate data.


----------



## realone414 (Dec 28, 2012)

how many of them do you have currently and are you going to refine them or try and sell them?


----------



## Sucho (Dec 28, 2012)

i made some analysis time ago. it goes cca 16 g / kg . each piece weights about 4 grams, that makes 0,064 g per piece... ( sample was cca 350 grams, cant remember exact weight)


----------



## AUH-R (Mar 27, 2013)

These came with a lot I purchased recently and I'm finding it difficult to find much information about yields on the forum. This was the nearest thread I could find with any numbers. Has anyone got any actual numbers for these per piece?




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Regards,
AuH-R


----------



## etack (Mar 27, 2013)

Its on the forum as 6-7g per pound can't find the thread will look more later. but they are bought at 300.00#ish



Eric


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 27, 2013)

Too bad you're in the UK. I like old chips like these but not to refine.


----------



## AUH-R (Mar 28, 2013)

glorycloud said:


> Too bad you're in the UK. I like old chips like these but not to refine.



I hear you glorycloud, I think I will pop these away for the future, you never know maybe a rare antique one day. I'm slightly older than the chips but I have to say they have aged better than me :lol: 

Best wishes,

PS Thanks for the estimate Eric.


----------

